# Chef/Paring set



## Jason Leclair (Aug 31, 2018)

Recently finished up this pair. 12.5" chef with a 8" blade and a 7" paring knife with a 3" blade made from cpm154 steel with stabilized and dyed curly maple handles 

















Thanks for looking 
StaySharp


----------

